# New LED setup



## jsh1904

My LED lights made it in this week and I couldn't wait to get the mount in place so I can go floundering when the weather gets better. 



We decided on a one piece frame that only requires 4 bolts to mount. 

6 27watt LED's, bright as hell! Will try to add a night time pic in a little while. All I have left to do is paint the frame and finish up the wiring. Will be a lot nicer without the generator.


----------



## saku39

very cool rig


----------



## dsar592

I just got in two of those and 5 of the 50 watt lights. Looks like we both got ours from customfitz. Keep up the posts and I hope to get mine on in two weeks and I will post some too.


----------



## jsh1904

He was out of stock when I was ready to order so I actually got mine from China, they were shipped here in 4 working days and were just a few dollars cheaper than customfitz. Got the frame painted up today and put in a new 12/24v trolling motor outlet so I can plug them in and go. May have to take it for a run through the delta tonight since the wind isn't looking too great this weekend.


----------



## dsar592

Did you use a website in china. I might need to order some more of the smaller ones and might go that route.


----------



## jsh1904

http://www.dhgate.com/6pcs-4-quot-i...e-led/p-ff80808135c891770135d218ed0373ab.html


The price fluctuates and you can get better deals the more ya buy. They have some 15w that I am thinking of using for underwater if I don't go with a pair of 600 lumen leds from another site. At one point they had 6 of these for 185!


----------



## dsar592

That is a good price. Thanks ken


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

You and"Green Hornet" did good


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

Thanks for the info. Seeing your wiring would be good (series?), and a pic or 2 of night floundering/fishing - to get an idea of the lumens, glare, etc...as well as your eval when using it.
Can you provide the website w/ the underwater LED lights?
Thanks for all the info, as I am going to do this too.
Looks good, and good luck on the water.


----------



## drifterfisher

Good looking set up.Those lights look just like one I picked up at autozone a few weeks ago,but it sucked for light output.An led mini mag flashlight was brighter than it.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

they're rated at 1950LM each...about 5 40W light bulbs each. Not sure what the optimal angle of the light on the water should be, but with 6 of these bad boys it should do ok wiht the correct angle...hopefully enough to see fish. Seems to be enough light for folks on the bowfishing website. Hope to hear some feedback on these real soon.


----------



## Death From Above

Sorry to be the negative nelly, but false Chinese advertising. There's no such thing as a 27W LED. They took nine 3W LEDs bulbs put them together in a box with a lens cover and call it 27W. That would be like taking four 500W halogen bulbs, putting them in the same box and saying I now have a 2000W Halogen. Hope they work out for you.


----------



## jsh1904

Death From Above said:


> Sorry to be the negative nelly, but false Chinese advertising. There's no such thing as a 27W LED. They took nine 3W LEDs bulbs put them together in a box with a lens cover and call it 27W. That would be like taking four 500W halogen bulbs, putting them in the same box and saying I now have a 2000W Halogen. Hope they work out for you.


 
I understood that before I bought them, kinda easy to tell from the pics. Tested them in the river and they are going to work great for what I am doing.


----------



## lagoon charters

LOL GO WITH THE BEST NO GLARE NO BUGS LOTS OF FISH.


----------



## Death From Above

lagoon charters said:


> LOL GO WITH THE BEST NO GLARE NO BUGS LOTS OF FISH.


Where's the "lots of fish"? You talking about the 5 fish you posted on your thread?


----------



## jsh1904

Still have a few additions to make but I'm ready to try it out when the wind isn't honking at 5060489837 knots. 




Need to clean up the wiring a bit more but it's all put together, painted and wired for a 12v trolling motor plug. Can switch it over to 24v if necessary after I add 2 underwater lights.





Pretty dang bright (sure the neighbors are pissed at the moment too). Tested it in the river and it was like driving in the daylight. 4 bolts and the whole assembly pulls off. Ready to test it out at the island now.






I'm sure it didn't cost as must as "the best" but I'm pretty sure it will let me stick a few fish and it was a hell of a lot cheaper than buying a new honda generator. I have $250 in the whole rig not counting the battery (already had it).


----------



## jsh1904

Fish-n-Fur said:


> Thanks for the info. Seeing your wiring would be good (series?), and a pic or 2 of night floundering/fishing - to get an idea of the lumens, glare, etc...as well as your eval when using it.
> Can you provide the website w/ the underwater LED lights?
> Thanks for all the info, as I am going to do this too.
> Looks good, and good luck on the water.


 
I'll update as soon as I get in the waer to test them. Took them in the river last weekend just to play and it was like driving in the daylight. I guess I can use them for jug fishing too.


On a side note: gators didn't seem to be disturbed by the LED's like they are with a Qbeam. We could motor up to about 10ft from them before they went under. Was pretty cool to see.


----------



## lagoon charters

Death From Above said:


> Where's the "lots of fish"? You talking about the 5 fish you posted on your thread?


Aww man don't hate..... Let's see your set up or are you all grumpy and talk. Take a freaking chill pill. I was stating that the best is what he has LEDS.... I think you just go around and look for people to dog.... I like the set up and hands down you ain't gonna beat LED.


----------



## bamafan611

JSH/Looks good. My only concern is your light angle. A more downward angle, I think will give you more depth clarity. Havn't seen them in use, so I am very curious on depth and range. I'm using HPS and am very happy with them, but always looking at new. The HPS has allowed me to gig fish in 8 feet of water around docks on clear nights. I have about a 25 foot range of light outward. Keep us informed on how they put out. Looking at Lagoons's spread, HPS very much outperforms.


----------



## lagoon charters

All I was saying is that Led is the best you can't beat them. I can see from the edit you can't say anything about death from above seem to me to be a bit grumpy from his previous post life to short man don't be so negative. I like the set up... How's the glare in stained water the pic I posted was after a 3" rain water stained bad... Just from my experience. Looks great.


----------



## bamafan611

Everyone has their own opinion on what they like and if it works, It works.The led setups look good and hopefully will get the job done.Alot more efficient than other systems, but the test is gigging in poor/stained water and numbers.


----------



## lagoon charters

And to that I will carefully bow out. Lol again all I was saying is that I liked the set up.... Best of luck


----------



## lagoon charters

Dam what's the limit in Alabama. Seems like 4 people would be a bit crowded in that boat. Hmmm


----------



## bamafan611

*No Limit*

In AL the limit is 10 fish per person. With a commercial license that I have there is no limit. I gigged these by myself and if I would have had another gigger, It would have been a 50 fish night. Took my son and grandaughter a couple of weeks ago and with alot of missing, they still wound up with 24 and one that was over 26 inches. This boat is only 16 feet and dedicated to floundering only. Areas I go are real skinny and the draft is 4 inches. I usually have no more than 1 person with me, so plenty of room.They did all the gigging.Like I said whatever works for you.Good Luck on your season.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

Must be all the wind that's got every one on edge(everyone need a "Flounder Fix") I'm on vac.this week and it looks like a complete blow out.Josh your rig looks good all painted up. Terry I'm headed over your way(OB) Wed. For a few days with the Grandgirls A little fun in the Sun and Sand


----------



## jsh1904

Flounder9.75 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Must be all the wind that's got every one on edge(everyone need a "Flounder Fix") I'm on vac.this week and it looks like a complete blow out.Josh your rig looks good all painted up. Terry I'm headed over your way(OB) Wed. For a few days with the Grandgirls A little fun in the Sun and Sand


 
Thanks Mark. Told my boss today that I am going to give them a short notice on my need for a week vacation, she asked why and I told her that th emarine forecast is only a week or so in advance :thumbup: I'll just use it for jugging catfish until then.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

I still got 3 more weeks left so may be they'll be better. I'll save a week for Oct. For when the BIG GIRLS show up


----------



## jsh1904

I'll be pig hunting in the delta come October


----------



## fowl intentions

Think I could clear up alot on the LED's. As far as angle, you dont have to angle these down to the water as you would a halogen. Straight out is fine. Most guys are going to the 50 watters now, but at first the 27watt were all that were available. The bowfishing crowd took to them well and when the 50's came out, everyone swithched to them. In a nut shell, the 50's are the stuff, the 27's are just as awesome for small boats or if you use more of them. Alot of infor to be had on LED's on www.bowfishingcountry.com. They are quickly becoming the standard in bowfishing lights due to their low amp draw and ability to "run silent" without the genny. To speak to the water clarity issue. We run our 50watt setup in some of the darkest water you will find, visibility is somewhere around 1-2 feet. In a side by side test against our halogen setup, the LED's win. They may not penetrate any better than the halo's, but its not any worse, and the kicker is that they seem to make the fish stand out more. Almost like putting a black light on em. Hope this helps.


----------



## lagoon charters

fowl intentions said:


> Think I could clear up alot on the LED's. As far as angle, you dont have to angle these down to the water as you would a halogen. Straight out is fine. Most guys are going to the 50 watters now, but at first the 27watt were all that were available. The bowfishing crowd took to them well and when the 50's came out, everyone swithched to them. In a nut shell, the 50's are the stuff, the 27's are just as awesome for small boats or if you use more of them. Alot of infor to be had on LED's on www.bowfishingcountry.com. They are quickly becoming the standard in bowfishing lights due to their low amp draw and ability to "run silent" without the genny. To speak to the water clarity issue. We run our 50watt setup in some of the darkest water you will find, visibility is somewhere around 1-2 feet. In a side by side test against our halogen setup, the LED's win. They may not penetrate any better than the halo's, but its not any worse, and the kicker is that they seem to make the fish stand out more. Almost like putting a black light on em. Hope this helps.


Agreed 100% has anyone else here gigged in eight foot of water.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

I've gigged a few in the 6-8' but only a few and I run 200-300w underwater plus you got to have clear water


----------



## mudd_cat23

Well actally Im from North Carolina Lagoon i spoke with you on the phone not too long ago. Im a commercial gigger and i have gigged some in up to 12 foot of water. I adverage any where from 50-100 lbs a night by my self. 100 lbs of fish is roughly 50 fish. and im still using the cheap ol set up 3 sea strikers on the front 2 250s off each side and a ryobi 2000i pushing it all. I really would like to see some of them leds in action under water just too see if my eyes would be able to adjust to using a different light seeing as how ive used mine for so long


----------



## bamafan611

Mark,holler at me when you get to Orange Beach and I can pick you up and get you out one night if the water clears any. 8feet is an exception and going around deep water docks, I've seen fish deep next to pilings. My lights light 8 feet deep in clear water, well enough to bust those deep fish.


----------



## Flounder9.75

Wirelessly posted

Terry
Thanks for the offer(ph service hasn't been good down here so I just found this) But I don't think the wind has let up much since we've been here.


----------



## flounderslayerman

lagoon charters said:


> has anyone else here gigged in eight foot of water.


I've stuck fish in 7'-8' also using halogen in pensacola.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

ok fellas, where you gettin these 50W LED's? i could use the weblink to look at em - thanks :notworthy:
I saw some on the above mentioned weblink, but no LUM given, and about 40 bucks a pop.


----------



## Death From Above

Fish-n-Fur said:


> ok fellas, where you gettin these 50W LED's? i could use the weblink to look at em - thanks :notworthy:
> I saw some on the above mentioned weblink, but no LUM given, and about 40 bucks a pop.


Don't believe the LED hype and waste your money. Go watch 2112's video and go with HPS or halogens.


----------



## Death From Above

lagoon charters said:


> Aww man don't hate..... Let's see your set up or are you all grumpy and talk. Take a freaking chill pill. I was stating that the best is what he has LEDS.... I think you just go around and look for people to dog.... I like the set up and hands down you ain't gonna beat LED.


Not hating man.....just expressing my opinion. You're LEDs are not proven and you're on here saying "you ain't gonna beat LED". Usually that means "I've spent a shitload of money on something and it makes me feel better by saying how great it is". 

It seems like everytime something new comes along there are folks on here saying "it's the best thing ever". I fell for the HPS over halogen hype and switched to HPS this year. What a WASTE of money! The HPS are NO BETTER than the $20 halogens I've been killing flounders with for the past 15 years. Plus, I hate having to wait on the f'ers to warm up and having to keep them running between spots.

Anyway.....I hope your $1000+ LEDs work out for you and you start posting some great reports/pics for us to enjoy.........DFA


----------



## jsh1904

Death From Above said:


> Not hating man.....just expressing my opinion. You're LEDs are not proven and you're on here saying "you ain't gonna beat LED". Usually that means "I've spent a shitload of money on something and it makes me feel better by saying how great it is".
> 
> It seems like everytime something new comes along there are folks on here saying "it's the best thing ever". I fell for the HPS over halogen hype and switched to HPS this year. What a WASTE of money! The HPS are NO BETTER than the $20 halogens I've been killing flounders with for the past 15 years. Plus, I hate having to wait on the f'ers to warm up and having to keep them running between spots.
> 
> Anyway.....I hope your $1000+ LEDs work out for you and you start posting some great reports/pics for us to enjoy.........DFA


 
For the record, I spent $240 for the LED's I have the materials to build the mount. Will probably spend $50 for two more submersible ones. I still come out a lot cheaper than halogens because I don't have to buy a new generator. To each his own, I don't really give a damn if someone uses HPS lights, has videos on youtube, or claims that they have the "best LED setup" ever. The bottom line is that we all apparently like to gig flounder and have our own methods of acocmplishing it, I was ismply sharing my newest method. 

That being said, I finally used the new setup last night and it has pros & cons but overall I am very pleased with it. The underwater lights are a must for maximum visibility in the shitty water I was in but they will be great around the island too. These are form Fairhope last night. Didn't take the camera on the water because I was in a hurry.


----------



## bamafan611

Great Job JSH. Like I said whatever works for you.There are plenty of different ideas out there on what folks feel is best. Did you notice the flounder on top of the water last night. Almost had a jubilee in Fairhope.A buddy of mine gigged 12 in Fairhope last night up to 20 inches. How bad was the water, apparently not too bad. Great Job


----------



## flounderslayerman

Jsh I did about as good as you in fairhope last night. I launched at pier st about 11:00.


----------



## Death From Above

jsh1904 said:


> For the record, I spent $240 for the LED's I have the materials to build the mount. Will probably spend $50 for two more submersible ones. I still come out a lot cheaper than halogens because I don't have to buy a new generator. To each his own, I don't really give a damn if someone uses HPS lights, has videos on youtube, or claims that they have the "best LED setup" ever. The bottom line is that we all apparently like to gig flounder and have our own methods of acocmplishing it, I was ismply sharing my newest method.
> 
> That being said, I finally used the new setup last night and it has pros & cons but overall I am very pleased with it. The underwater lights are a must for maximum visibility in the shitty water I was in but they will be great around the island too. These are form Fairhope last night. Didn't take the camera on the water because I was in a hurry.


Chill out Josh. I wasn't even talking to or about you. I was quoting Lagoon Charters who spent a grand on his. I'm glad your new set-up worked out for you. Good report!


----------



## drifterfisher

I want to know how did jsh's lights do in rippled water? I use 3 of the cheap underwater starfires and seem to do okay.I would love to go to LED simply because of battery time/battery weight.5 batterys in the boat is a lot of weight.One battery is for the engine start/running lights 2 are for the trolly and 2 more for the lights,and I really need 3 for the lights.I get about 6 good hours from all of them before the lights start dimming and the trolly starts shutting down at full throttle.


----------



## jsh1904

drifterfisher said:


> I want to know how did jsh's lights do in rippled water? I use 3 of the cheap underwater starfires and seem to do okay.I would love to go to LED simply because of battery time/battery weight.5 batterys in the boat is a lot of weight.One battery is for the engine start/running lights 2 are for the trolly and 2 more for the lights,and I really need 3 for the lights.I get about 6 good hours from all of them before the lights start dimming and the trolly starts shutting down at full throttle.


The ropples were fine but the water clarity is what killed me. 2 submersible LED's and I should be good to go...I've got a few ideas on what I am gonna do and will post that up as soon as I get it done. I ran all 6 of these on one battery all night Friday night, charged it yesterday and then went back last night.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Josh what color are you leds? I'm finding that my halogen side lights cut the murk better due to the yellow color and my pure white Mh will not cut thru the murk. Experiment with the colors like green or orange .


----------



## lagoon charters

In my experience the green is better for murky water there is a whole right up just Google it. There have been several light studies done. I'll see if I can find the link and post it.


----------



## jsh1904

bamafan611 said:


> Great Job JSH. Like I said whatever works for you.There are plenty of different ideas out there on what folks feel is best. Did you notice the flounder on top of the water last night. Almost had a jubilee in Fairhope.A buddy of mine gigged 12 in Fairhope last night up to 20 inches. How bad was the water, apparently not too bad. Great Job


 
There were thousands of tiny flounder and shrimp. Water was stained but got better througout the evening, all of them were gigged north of Pier Street within 1/2 mile


----------



## flounderslayerman

Josh, Me and you launched at the same time. I went south and you went north. You've got a nice setup. Your boat was a g3 right.


----------



## jsh1904

I wish, it's actually an Xpress vx17cc that passes for a G3 in the dark  Ironically it is the only CC model Xpress I have seen around these parts.


----------



## flounderslayerman

Your right I havn't seen an xpress cc. It sure looked like a g3 in the dark. Nice rig though.


----------



## jsh1904

Thanks man, I love it! The best part is that it is a 2004 and was garage kept with almost no hours on it and sold to me for $5000. It's been a good fishing & hunting rig.


----------



## flounderslayerman

It's a perfect gigging rig. Sounds like you got a great deal.


----------



## drifterfisher

fowl intentions said:


> Think I could clear up alot on the LED's. As far as angle, you dont have to angle these down to the water as you would a halogen. Straight out is fine. Most guys are going to the 50 watters now, but at first the 27watt were all that were available. The bowfishing crowd took to them well and when the 50's came out, everyone swithched to them. In a nut shell, the 50's are the stuff, the 27's are just as awesome for small boats or if you use more of them. Alot of infor to be had on LED's on www.bowfishingcountry.com. They are quickly becoming the standard in bowfishing lights due to their low amp draw and ability to "run silent" without the genny. To speak to the water clarity issue. We run our 50watt setup in some of the darkest water you will find, visibility is somewhere around 1-2 feet. In a side by side test against our halogen setup, the LED's win. They may not penetrate any better than the halo's, but its not any worse, and the kicker is that they seem to make the fish stand out more. Almost like putting a black light on em. Hope this helps.


Are you running lights like these?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Outdoor-50W...d-Light-12v-24v-DC-50W-Lamp-/270998072354?pt=


----------



## jsh1904

Those are the 50w, I may get one or two of those later. Running 27w right now.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur

That light is made of 2 ea. 25W LED lights, so don't think you're getting a total 50W light. Output states about 3500LUM. But thats gotta beat 9 ea. 3W LEDs..."27W" LED.

Fowl Intentions - sounds like these "50W" LEDs are workin for you. How many, and what config are you runnin?


----------

